# Your Absolute Favorite Vocal Recital Album



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

If you had to live with just one which would it be?

If after 24 hours you find that you absolutely cannot live without another one, come back and share that one too!

I'll start...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

Susan Graham's collection of songs by Reynaldo Hahn.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nobody did Mozart arias better than Janet Baker as this incredibly fine recording with Raymond Leppard demonstrates. Of course this vocal recital has a chamber orchestra as accompaniment.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment 54035


Both the compositions and the performances are outstanding.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe this.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Various Selections from these three albums. Dawn Upshaw is fantastic!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I almost forgot about this gem!!

Elly Ameling singing Schumann's Frauenliebe und Leben and Schubert Lieder accompanied by the great Dalton Baldwin on piano.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

If we are allowed opera recitals as well, then this, arguably the greatest operatic recital of all time.









But if we are talking Lieder, then this.









I could never be without Dame Janet's searching, and movingly beautiful version of _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_.


----------

